# Ssx



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone getting it? Used to love playing tricky on PS2!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

loved it on the old xbox.downloaded the demo on the ps3 and it looks good.will probably get it on the 360 though as i have more xbox live mates then psn.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Loved this game on the PS2 and saw it advertised the other day, the graphics look awesome. Think I will get it for the xbox even though I don't play it much nowadays!


----------



## pastymaster (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll most certainly be getting it. I'm looking forward to getting back on SSX, it's been too long!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I had it pre-ordered with Gamestation but due to their problems with EA they've cancelled my order so looks like i'll have to try and pick it up at Asda tomorrow

Enjoyed the demo :thumb:


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

If anyone has picked this up on xbox, feel free to add me (GT - TemptedFaith), no one on my friends list has it.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I have it but very dissapointed


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Played the demo and thought the same. Not a touch on tricky. that game was amazing.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its now £25 on the ps3 or xbox over at amazon.i thought the **** might fall out of this price wise.EA games seem to plummet rapidly,fifa 12 and 11 was the same.seems little point in buying EA games on the day of release imho.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> its now £25 on the ps3 or xbox over at amazon.i thought the **** might fall out of this price wise.EA games seem to plummet rapidly,fifa 12 and 11 was the same.seems little point in buying EA games on the day of release imho.


I didn't get it in the end but might consider if it drops below £20


----------

